# Which foot do you unclip? or which should you unclip?



## simmi (6 Mar 2013)

I have just been reading a post from cc member typhon in which he describes his first clipless moment (gald you are ok mate!)
This got me thinking as to which foot i should unclip when i need to stop, typhon unclipped his left so ended up falling to the right and into the path of traffic.
I also always unclip my left as this seems the most natural to me.
Is this bad practice, is it a personal thing?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2013)

It's a personal thing.
People say you should unclip on the left as your are leaning/falling away from the traffic.
But as your friend proved, you can fall either way.

I'm a right footer myself, that seems most natural to me.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2013)

Neither !

One of the great joys of a tricycle!


----------



## Dayvo (6 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> I also always unclip my left as this seems the most natural to me.


 


ianrauk said:


> People say you should unclip on the left as your are leaning/falling away from the traffic.
> I'm a right footer myself, that seems most natural to me.


 
I always unclip with my left foot - but that leaves me leaning _into_ the traffic here in Norway.

I am also a right-footer, but I've never been able to unclip to the right - and feel reluctant to try now - as it feels unnatural.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Mar 2013)

It matters not!


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Mar 2013)

Left


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2013)

I unclip on the right


----------



## zizou (6 Mar 2013)

It doesn't really matter however you should try to practice with your "bad" foot so you are able to do it comfortably with either should the situation need.

I genuinely dont know what side i normally do it with, will have to pay attention next time im out


----------



## ACS (6 Mar 2013)

Left, same when I rode motorcycles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2013)

Neither as I don't use clip in pedals


----------



## Typhon (6 Mar 2013)

I normally clip out with the right but I was at a major junction of the A46 turning right and so I thought I'd unclip with the left and then I could use my stronger right foot to push off hard in a high gear and cross the road quickly. Only problem was when I unclipped my left and tried to put my foot down there was no road there!  Bloody uneven surfaces. 

I think in future at major junctions I'm just gonna unclip both to be on the safe side!


----------



## Col5632 (6 Mar 2013)

Usually unclip with my right but sometimes i vary it depending on the road and direction im going


----------



## coffeejo (6 Mar 2013)

Unclip the left so I can push off with the right, that being my strongest leg.


----------



## bianchi1 (6 Mar 2013)

Always left. Habit I guess, but means the left cleat always wears out first.


----------



## lejogger (6 Mar 2013)

Always the left. I find it just makes it easier should you be inside traffic or on the left of an asl etc you can put that foot on the kerb which can be a more comfortable height than the tarmac.


----------



## lejogger (6 Mar 2013)

**waiting for the first show off who track stands at EVERY junction**


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2013)

don't use clips, but have toe straps so similar. usually I will stand on my right leg when I get off the bike, so right - this generally has the effect of forcing vehicles to give me more room or wait for me to move away first.
(I will add this has come about from not having full control over my left foot from various accidents/dog bites and it is the one I have trouble getting into the toe strap, so 'unclipping' with my right make more sense in my case.0


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Mar 2013)

Pedals = left loosey, righty tighty.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Mar 2013)

When I first started I decided to always unclip the same foot, which is my right although I am left footed. Don't know why, I should alternate them as the cleats on my right wear out a lot quicker!


----------



## Herr-B (6 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Unclip the left so I can push off with the right, that being my strongest leg.


^ Ditto.


----------



## mcshroom (6 Mar 2013)

Another Left here. No particular reason for it other than habit, and the fact that I can sometimes put my foot down on a raised pavement when doing so meaning I can stay sat on the saddle.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (6 Mar 2013)

Always the right side. Just habit really.


----------



## HLaB (6 Mar 2013)

Its left for me, I think because I'm right footed but that's just me, do whatever works for you


----------



## GrasB (6 Mar 2013)

The 'trailing' leg when I'm about to stop. I've developed a feel for this now & can unclip the correct foot a good 20m away from the stopping point (spot the fixed gear rider).


----------



## GrasB (6 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2347841, member: 259"]Even so, 20 miles is bit over the top. [/quote]

 that's meters... ... whatever


----------



## lavoisier (6 Mar 2013)

Left for me so I can push/pedal off with my 'strongest' leg.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2347841, member: 259"]Even so, 20 miles is bit over the top. [/quote]
I once got a ticking off for saying m when I meant miles.


----------



## thegravestoneman (6 Mar 2013)

M is miles every time for me, unless it is obvious those nasty French Metres are what is meant which isn't always so obvious. I also ride a 25" frame because I don't know what 64 cm's looks like or is that 640 mm's or 0.64 m?

Can anyone explain what Luddite means btw?


----------



## Beebo (6 Mar 2013)

it doesnt matter as long as the foot you unclip is the same as the side you intend to lean!


----------



## simmi (6 Mar 2013)

I didn't consider wear so will now try to alternate.


----------



## thegravestoneman (6 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> it doesnt matter as long as the foot you unclip is the same as the side you intend to lean!


Dang that is where I have been going wrong!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> I didn't consider wear so will now try to alternate.


 

Unless you use MTB SPD's then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2013)

At lights I unclip with the right, leaving the bike further into the lane (and gutter riders slip by on my left). But if I'm pulling up at the kerb I'll unclip kerbside (i.e. usually left).


----------



## derrick (6 Mar 2013)

Right foot out first,


----------



## Eribiste (6 Mar 2013)

Left foot first, milk in first, stir tea anticlockwise, beer glass in right hand.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2013)

Eribiste said:


> Left foot first, milk in first, stir tea anticlockwise, beer glass in right hand.


all at once? would love to see that act at a set of traffic lights...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Mar 2013)

Left out first, don't really know why, just always have.


----------



## boybiker (6 Mar 2013)

I unclip my right foot and push off using my left foot. I'm a right hander


----------



## The Over 40 Cyclist (6 Mar 2013)

I unclip with the same foot I clip in with, (left). But as you say you can then fall to the right.

But make a point, when you're coming to a stop, to unclip before you stop and then put your foot down further enough away from the bike so that you're not upright, or almost upright. If you put your foot 12 or 15 inches away then the bike will be leaned over when you're stationary reducing the likelihood of a fall to the right.

You'll only fall to the right when you get your centre of balance over on the right, so keep it left.


----------



## Canrider (6 Mar 2013)

Oh, honestly. Unclip both then reclip when you decide which way you're going to wind up leaning. This is not the science of rockets, and new cleats are cheap as (for those who worry about wear).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Canrider said:


> Oh, honestly. Unclip both then reclip when you decide which way you're going to wind up leaning. This is not the science of rockets, and new cleats are cheap as (for those who worry about wear).


I don't know I think rocket science is easy enough (I just cant do the maths), but these cleats are a law unto themselves


----------



## Canrider (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't know I think rocket science is easy enough (I just cant do the maths), but these cleats are a law unto themselves


Are the pedals set too tight? I usually keep mine on the loosest possible setting, never had a problem. Remember you can still pedal on them when unclipped, just not with perfect power and verve.


----------



## Spartak (6 Mar 2013)

Right foot ....... only had 2 unclip moments in 10 years


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Canrider said:


> Are the pedals set too tight? I usually keep mine on the loosest possible setting, never had a problem. Remember you can still pedal on them when unclipped, just not with perfect power and verve.


As loose as they will go, I think it's just a matter of getting the cleat right on the shoe (well thats what it seems to be), I don't have a problem unclipping ( I am used to clips so have to remember with them) I got some A530's so have a flat on one side and cleat on the other.


----------



## Eribiste (6 Mar 2013)

On the old Pashley I had flat pedals; fine, except my feet would slip off the pedals on wet days. The Boardman replacement had toe clips, which I think I used twice before replacing the pedals with A530's. The idea was to have pedals that I could clip into on one side, but have the option of not wearing funny shoes if I was just nipping down to the pub shops. Having said that, I've never since ridden the bike in any footwear other than the SPD equipped shoes, and I do like the feel of positive connection that the bindings give. I have the bindings on the lowest tension, and don't have any trouble getting in or out, although I did nearly _forget_ to unclip a few days ago. 
Getting the cleat position right was a bit of a fiddle-faddle (ride a bit, adjust a bit, ride a bit more, adjust a bit again etc.) but everything seems good now.


----------



## Eribiste (6 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> all at once? would love to see that act at a set of traffic lights...


Easy enough. It's doing the hand signals at the same time that gives me real trouble....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Unclip the left so I can push off with the right, that being my strongest leg.


And I'm the exact reverse of the above. Now I just need to move to a right lane travelling country, and I can do that convenient prop-the-unclipped-foot-on-the-kerb-thingy .


----------



## Kies (7 Mar 2013)

Always left foot out first and I can do that convenient prop-the-unclipped-foot-on-the-kerb-thingy


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Mar 2013)

Right, that way when setting off your thrust (or torque steer), on the left side of the bike is away from the traffic at your side.



Kies said:


> Always left foot out first and I can do that convenient prop-the-unclipped-foot-on-the-kerb-thingy


 
Always found if I try that I overbalance to the right


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2013)

Never had a problem with balance while stationary, just whilst riding.


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Never had a problem with balance while stationary, just whilst riding.


Your obviously not drinking enough whilst out riding


----------



## Cubist (7 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Pedals = left loosey, righty tighty.


nothing like an irrelevant reminder of how totighten a standard RH thread to confuse everybody!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> Your obviously not drinking enough whilst out riding


Simple reason way, I used to have a serious drink problem, not touched the stuff since Nov 2011


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Simple reason way, I used to have a serious drink problem, not touched the stuff since Nov 2011


Foot in mouth oooooops

Good for you on giving it up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> Foot in mouth oooooops
> 
> Good for you on giving it up


Cheers, it's ok, no offence taken, after all it was meant in a light hearted way.


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Mar 2013)

I usually mount the bike from the left, pavement side. Push off with my right foot, which has become clipped in first. Stopping - usually put left, pavement side, foot down first.


Canrider said:


> Oh, honestly. Unclip both then reclip when you decide which way you're going to wind up leaning. This is not the science of rockets, and new cleats are cheap as (for those who worry about wear).


Look Keo (Grip) cleats have a RRP of 19.99 - which is of course what the LBSs sell them for (minus any club discount). Hard to find them much less than £15 on line. May be cheap for you, but £18 - 20 for a couple of pieces of plastic seems way over the top to me. My LH cleat wears down quicker so I always move the RH to the LH pedal and put the new one on the RH to spread the wear when it needs changing.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Mar 2013)

I've developed tendinitis in my Achilles from the constant over stretching of putting down my right foot at the lights on my commute (40 times a day on average).

always the right it seemed. I felt/feel the camber of the road favours the transfer of weight to the right, wouldn't want to fall down into the gutter.

I've adapted and am now a southpaw, plus I tend to favour the curb stones to avoid over stretching.


----------



## minimba (7 Mar 2013)

lejogger said:


> **waiting for the first show off who track stands at EVERY junction**


 
Hi

what is "track stand"???????


----------



## yello (7 Mar 2013)

There's no 'should', it's either which, I don't really think about it in truth. Whichever's the most appropriate I guess. It's more of an issue on fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

I unclip my left if I need to stop at lights etc, if it's just slow moving traffic I'll try my best to trackstand.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2013)

minimba said:


> Hi
> 
> what is "track stand"???????


balance stationary without putting feet on ground


----------



## Radchenister (7 Mar 2013)

minimba said:


> Hi
> 
> what is "track stand"???????


 
Isn't it like a hand-stand but with the bike still fixed to your clip(less) pedals?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Isn't it like a hand-stand but with the bike still fixed to your clip(less) pedals?


 
A trackstand is where you stand on the pedals while you're stopped and balance the bike. It's called a track stand because people who ride on the track (velodrome) do it.


----------



## Radchenister (7 Mar 2013)

Good job you were here - I might have got in all sorts of trouble ... hang on though, Wikipedia is my friend, here it is - got it now:


----------



## Radchenister (7 Mar 2013)

PS - what's an 'endo'?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> PS - what's an 'endo'?


 
Pulling your front brake and getting your back wheel up in the air. Also known as a stoppie.


----------



## Radchenister (7 Mar 2013)

You are mine of information jaz; I don't know where we'd be without you.


----------



## RWright (7 Mar 2013)

I put my left down unless there is a curb on the right I want to use. Since we drive on the right side of the road here I feel the camber of the road makes me favor the left because it is not as far to touch the ground. I need a bit of work on my track standing technique as well as my stoppies. I think a combination of both (at once) at stops would be impressive.  Maybe not as impressive as the girl pictured above but still wouldn't be too shabby.


----------



## bainy16 (7 Mar 2013)

unclip left first, clip in right first


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Simple reason way, I used to have a serious drink problem, not touched the stuff since Nov 2011


 I can relate to that. Same here, except I haven't touched it since Jan 2009 .


----------



## Cycling Dan (7 Mar 2013)

I unclip my left foot because it is my less dominant/weaker leg


----------



## minimba (7 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> balance stationary without putting feet on ground


 
sounds far too advanced for me. I might get around to taking my stabilisers off soon!!!


----------



## minimba (7 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Good job you were here - I might have got in all sorts of trouble ... hang on though, Wikipedia is my friend, here it is - got it now:


 
Ah, that little trick - yes, I mastered that some time ago


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2013)

victor said:


> I can relate to that. Same here, except I haven't touched it since Jan 2009 .


Nice one.
Just replaced it with this one, at least you get out with this one, and whats more you get use to the not so nice weather.


----------



## Kins (7 Mar 2013)

bainy16 said:


> unclip left first, clip in right first


 
Same. Right handed if that makes a difference.


----------



## Kookas (7 Mar 2013)

I try to put my left down and keep my right in, idea being that the right is my strongest leg. Combined with backpedaling to about 1 o'clock, it lets me push off from a stop easier and quicker. I sometimes forget to do this, though.


----------



## lavoisier (8 Mar 2013)

victor said:


> I can relate to that. Same here, except I haven't touched it since Jan 2009 .


Me too Dec 1994. Well done guys.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Mar 2013)

I'm a lefty first, usual reasons, stronger right leg & if I do have a clipless I'd rather fall away from traffic or hopefully find a nice bollard or barrier to help keep me upright.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2013)

minimba said:


> sounds far too advanced for me. I might get around to taking my stabilisers off soon!!!


me too. still can't ride no hands either, but am almost there, however I think for me tis slightly harder being slightly paralysed down my left side and not getting feed back from my lower left leg any more since it was redesigned by a dog & a major nerve severed behind the knee.
It is possibly one of those things I should have mastered as a child!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> me too. still can't ride *no hands* either, but am almost there, however I think for me tis slightly harder being slightly paralysed down my left side and not getting feed back from my lower left leg any more since it was redesigned by a dog & a major nerve severed behind the knee.
> It is possibly one of those things I should have mastered as a child!


I never did.


----------



## Radchenister (8 Mar 2013)

If you are thinking of trying to go commando on the hand front i.e. 'no handed', the opposite of common sense applies, faster speed helps due to the gyroscopic effect holding your wheels in line, do avoid potholes etc.; I'm not condoning it mind (remember it's illegal if you're not in the pro peleton or wearing a full face helmet).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> If you are thinking of trying to go commando on the hand front i.e. 'no handed', the opposite of common sense applies, faster speed helps due to the gyroscopic effect holding your wheels in line, do avoid potholes etc.; I'm not condoning it mind (remember it's illegal if you're not in the pro peleton or wearing a full face helmet).


I understand the principles of physics, just never did.


----------



## Radchenister (8 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I understand the principles of physics, just never did.


 
Great, just the person! Perhaps you can help with something I've been pondering recently; if a spaceman throws a cricket ball to Earth, could it get through the atmosphere without burning up? I am assuming theoretically that as to hold an orbit, said spaceman needs to be moving pretty quickly in relation to the planet's surface, it's probably impossible but I could do with some help from someone like you please.

Apologies to the OP for the thread hijack but this is an opportunity too good to miss.


----------



## DCLane (8 Mar 2013)

I always unclip on the left, push off on the right.

On one occasion I tried unclipping on the right and instinctively leant left = fall over


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2013)

OT as well but congratulations to those who've made the transition from legless to clipless! I say this as, let's say, a ''functioning alcoholic.''


----------



## flissh (8 Mar 2013)

I'm new to clipless, and have tended to unclip the left without thinking about it. Had one fall so far, unclipped with the left as usual then approached a junction slowly as it looked quiet, but had to peer round a hedge on the right to check it was clear and fell to the right My fault, tried to do it all without actually stopping....
went out this morning and unclipped both when a very large lorry came towards me on a very narrow lane as had to really slow down and now feel hyper aware of going over


----------



## antnee (8 Mar 2013)

Depends if you’re left or right footed though no difference if you’re ambidextrous
 For me I generally un clip my right as left footed mostly


----------



## Radchenister (8 Mar 2013)

flissh said:


> I'm new to clipless, and have tended to unclip the left without thinking about it. Had one fall so far, unclipped with the left as usual then approached a junction slowly as it looked quiet, but had to peer round a hedge on the right to check it was clear and fell to the right My fault, tried to do it all without actually stopping....
> went out this morning and unclipped both when a very large lorry came towards me on a very narrow lane as had to really slow down and now feel hyper aware of going over


 
Smart move flissh, *'if in doubt, clip them out'* - it's not rocket science  .


----------



## mr_cellophane (8 Mar 2013)

I was always a right foot down first. Then I trained to be a Bikeability Instructor and you have to teach left foot down to lean away from traffic.
It took me a while to get out of the habit of right foot down even after I unclipped the left one


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Mar 2013)

mr_cellophane said:


> I was always a right foot down first. Then I trained to be a Bikeability Instructor and you have to teach left foot down to lean away from traffic.
> It took me a while to get out of the habit of right foot down even after I unclipped the left one


- I can't understand why anyone would normally want to clip out RH foot first, given that we (usually) ride on the left. The Bikeability teaching looks to be correct. Does anyone clip in the LH foot first? Why?


----------



## Miss (8 Mar 2013)

My mum has this trouble and ends up on the path lol few bruises later :/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> - I can't understand why anyone would normally want to clip out RH foot first, given that we (usually) ride on the left. The Bikeability teaching looks to be correct. Does anyone clip in the LH foot first? Why?


I usually clip in LH first, mostly because I'm left footed. I'm not sure I agree with the Bikeability approach, though. Unclipping to lean away from the traffic takes you more into the gutter and out of the line of motorists' sight. And, one of the advantages of being a right footed unclipper is that come the ''oops'' moment, you'll fall away from the traffic, and if you fall onto the pavement it's less far to fall (and less risk of damage to the dérailleur/hanger. Actually, that might be 3 advantages...


----------



## xpc316e (8 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I usually clip in LH first, mostly because I'm left footed. I'm not sure I agree with the Bikeability approach, though. Unclipping to lean away from the traffic takes you more into the gutter and out of the line of motorists' sight. And, one of the advantages of being a right footed unclipper is that come the ''oops'' moment, you'll fall away from the traffic, and if you fall onto the pavement it's less far to fall (and less risk of damage to the dérailleur/hanger. Actually, that might be 3 advantages...


 
When we teach children to put their left foot down first, it is because they then will tend to fall to the left and onto the pavement out of harm's way. If your left leg is dangling out to the left, then your centre of gravity is off to the left and you will naturally tend to fall to the left. I fail to see how unclipping with the right foot will make you fall towards the footpath.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2013)

xpc316e said:


> When we teach children to put their left foot down first, it is because they then will tend to fall to the left and onto the pavement out of harm's way. If your left leg is dangling out to the left, then your centre of gravity is off to the left and you will naturally tend to fall to the left. I fail to see how unclipping with the right foot will make you fall towards the footpath.


I think it's because your unclipped foot is ready to land on but it's dealing with the kind of unexpected events that that can happen riding slowly, say at lights, that can throw your balance over to the still-clipped in foot. Every time I've had a clipless moment I've fallen pavement-wards.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Mar 2013)

xpc316e said:


> When we teach children to put their left foot down first, it is because they then will tend to fall to the left and onto the pavement out of harm's way. If your left leg is dangling out to the left, then your centre of gravity is off to the left and you will naturally tend to fall to the left. I fail to see how unclipping with the right foot will make you fall towards the footpath.


There is a big difference between simply putting your foot down and _unclipping_ before putting your foot down. I think the argument is that any 'clipless moment' is initiated by the foot left clipped in - if your R foot is clipped in when you are coming to a halt, if you lose balance you will fall to the right, and vice versa. However, I still think it is a bad idea to unclip the R foot first,_ just in case _a 'clipless moment' might occur.
edit - I think DFM and I are making the same point, however I don't agree with his earlier conclusions re clipping in L foot first. The Bikeability teaching still sounds correct to me.


----------



## Radchenister (8 Mar 2013)

I've been consulting an old book to get this thing sorted; still struggling to get my head round it, some of the positions are easier than others, after a few hours of experiments and a fair amount of bruising, I've concluded number 4 is by far the best method:


----------



## flissh (9 Mar 2013)

No 5 looks good, If I could master that I could do away with the turbo!


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Mar 2013)

flissh said:


> No 5 looks good, If I could master that I could do away with the turbo!


Should be easy enough - but shouldn't you be facing backwards to be pedalling forwards, as it were?


----------



## jonbrackenridge (9 Mar 2013)

I always unclip right foot if stopping but I do "track stand" as long as possible first, usually long enough for an average set of traffic lights :-)I hate having to set of at lights if I've unclip led as I usually miss the first few attempts and look a tool lmao


----------



## minimba (24 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> me too. still can't ride no hands either, but am almost there, however I think for me tis slightly harder being slightly paralysed down my left side and not getting feed back from my lower left leg any more since it was redesigned by a dog & a major nerve severed behind the knee.
> It is possibly one of those things I should have mastered as a child!


Hi - just noticed the bikes you have - did you take your rock hopper touring!?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Mar 2013)

minimba said:


> Hi - just noticed the bikes you have - did you take your rock hopper touring!?


not on the world tour. we had custom bikes made for that, but we did our first tour on mtb's (2 weeks, 1,100km in Denmark) and that did include a rockhopper and a scott scale 40 both fitted with racks. the rockhopper takes a rack without an issue and we are currently doing day rides/commuting on the rockhoppers as well with racks. http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=8S&page_id=178124&v=15 2nd photo on the link shows them.


----------



## eevvee (25 Mar 2013)

bainy16 said:


> unclip left first, clip in right first



+1 - just seemed to be the natural way....for me anyway


----------



## kedab (25 Mar 2013)

clip in left first, only unclip right...it's just the way my brain tells me to do it.


----------



## spooks (25 Mar 2013)

Starting off I always clip in right first. At traffic lights/turns I just unclip whichever foot leans me away from the rest of the traffic, so usually my left. Generally not fussed but then I've only just started doing it so haven't got any habits yet.


----------



## ushills (25 Mar 2013)

Always right as that's the way the track slopes!


----------



## wisdom (25 Mar 2013)

Please explain to what track stand is and how do you do it?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

wisdom said:


> Please explain to what track stand is and how do you do it?


----------



## wisdom (25 Mar 2013)

That doesnt look easy.Might try it though,is it possible on a normal geared bike?
Thanks for the clip.


----------



## Radchenister (25 Mar 2013)

Go for it, it's definitely one way to explore trying to break your cherry if you've never had a clipless moment!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Mar 2013)

I unclip first with my left foot because that's the side I lean the bike when it's stationary without the need to get off the saddle. It also means I can plonk my foot on top of the curb. I usually unclip the right foot a few seconds later. I'm not racing, so what harm's done?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


>



ƃuɐɥ ʞɔɐɹʇ ǝʍ ǝɹǝɥ uʍop .


----------



## Richard Ball (30 Mar 2013)

Right!


----------

